# locale and LC_ALL



## ucsdboy (Mar 19, 2017)

I recently followed a popular guide to set my system's locale settings to UTF-8. I've noticed that following the change, all of the output from locale is UTF-8, except for LC_ALL:


```
me@system:~ % locale
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=
```

Can anyone shed any light on this? Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2017)

LC_ALL should only be set if you want to (forcefully) overrule any and all of the other LC_* settings.


----------



## ucsdboy (Mar 20, 2017)

Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 2, 2020)

ucsdboy said:


> I recently followed a popular guide to set my system's locale settings to UTF-8. I've noticed that following the change, all of the output from locale is UTF-8, except for LC_ALL: [...]


Which guide did you follow? I have an issue with my locale(1) setup, that's why I take up this old thread.


----------

